# Aggressive Netherland Dwarf - California



## Happi Bun (Jun 28, 2011)

[align=center]As many of you know, I have a one year old Netherland Dwarf named Felix. He was a breeder cull, his coloring isn't showable. I've had Felix since he was a tiny baby. In the beginning he was the sweetest rabbit! Would give kisses constantly. Then he hit puberty and became aggressive, in cage and out. I got him neutered but it didn't help at all. I accepted the problem and tried so many things to help the issue, nothing has helped. It isn't out of fear, he is just territorial in cage and out. Yesterday I tried grooming him and I lost count of how many times he tried to bite me and attacked. He is VERY vocal and constantly growls. It breaks my heart to admit I'm in over my head with him. I hate that are bond has disappeared because of his constant aggression. 
[/align][align=center]I guess I'm posting this to see if there is anyone with a lot of rabbit experience that would want to take him on? He is adorable and tiny, 2 lbs. He does like to have his head rub and binkies like a champ out of his cage. Despite his big attitude I care deeply for his behalf, so it will have to be a special home he goes to.[/align]​[align=center]
[/align] [align=center]





[/align]


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 28, 2011)

ray: We had one just like that--it took an inordinate amount of time for him to assimilate.


----------



## Happi Bun (Jun 28, 2011)

It's very hard to give everything you have (like I have) and still the rabbit seemingly hates you. 

I don't know what to do...


----------



## Helenor (Jun 29, 2011)

How long has it been since he was neutered? If it has been only a short time, that might be the reason why he's aggressive. My nethie boy is sometimes still aggressive with me even though he's been neutered for a while. He will bite me and my nethie girl if he's irritated. I'm hoping he'll settle down. I wish I could take your boy, but I've got two bunnies and I doubt the landlord would approve if I got another.

I hope he finds a good home!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 29, 2011)

I wish I could afford to fly him here would work with him and hopefully work him into the crew some how.


----------



## Happi Bun (Jun 30, 2011)

He's been neutered long enough for it to have helped if it was going to. I'm not positive I am going to re-home him though. I cannot trust that he won't get bounced around homes because of his behavioral problems. It needs to be a very special person. Ali - how much does it cost to fly a bunny to you?


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 30, 2011)

Prince, my netherland dwarf would nip me pretty much all the time after he got neutered. It took about a year or two to get him to stop. I just kept telling him "no biting" every time he nipped me and would put him back in the cage. It is hard when you have a bunny with behavior problems but you can work through it as I did. Lots of love. When he doesn't bite you, give him praise for the good behavior. He will catch on that the bad behavior will only get him ignored and he will start doing a lot of good behavior.


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 30, 2011)

So sorry to hear about this, Erika . Hugs to you :hearts.

Alicia would be a super good home for Felix! I think it is $219 to fly a bunny if the carrier & the bunny is 10lbs or less?


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 1, 2011)

Peg was looking for another reason and it went up to $149.


----------



## Myia09 (Jul 1, 2011)

Too bad auburn is so far from AZ.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 1, 2011)

ray:


----------



## Happi Bun (Jul 3, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the support and understanding, it means a lot to me. I'm happy to update this thread with the news I have decided I cannot give up on Felix. It just doesn't feel right. I don't want this to be the stereotypical aggressive animal situation. I believe I have the knowledge and skills to improve this situation, but it is going to take a lot of time and pushing down that fear of being bitten.

I will be making a blog with pics and vids of our journey that will hopefully help people in similar situations.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 4, 2011)

Ask me anything any time.


----------



## pla725 (Jul 11, 2011)

Glad you decided to keep him.


----------



## houhoubun (Jul 18, 2011)

Aww I'm glad you kept him...honestly, I hope mine don't turn like that T_T when it is neutered because he is going to be soon and is at his best behavior now. Can you share the link to your blog?? I'd like to read it sometimes


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 18, 2011)

Mr B was the most aggressive bunny I've ever seen. He was a one and a half pound little monster. Some times he was okay and other times he would just attack--and I mean ATTACK with blood and hurt--mine all mine. Had to wear sweatshirts and gloves. When it was time to put him up after he was out, I had to use a bag or box to keep from losing more flesh and blood. That went on for almost four years. Finally he calmed and became a really good bunny. He was older when he was rescued, though, and never had been handled or socialized it seems.


----------

